
A President of the United States Term Progress Bar - zntfdr
https://twitter.com/potusprogress
======
zntfdr
Hey guys,

I've made this Twitter bot just for fun a while ago:

it shows you the current Term timeline as a beautiful progress bar, hope you
like it!

Any feedback (and retweet!) is more than welcome :)

Cheers!

